# AMplifier question??!!



## BigVic4545 (Aug 11, 2005)

What is an Amp and its purpose....does it provide more bass or supports bass?? im real confused.....i dont know whether i should get one or not because i bought 2 12" subs.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes get one. An amplifier is a power multiplier for speakers. Some speakers only want a few watts, some need thousands, and there is always an amp involved providing it. If you do not know what an amp is, I suggest you read up before you do anything car stereo rated.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

BigVic4545 said:


> What is an Amp and its purpose....does it provide more bass or supports bass?? im real confused.....i dont know whether i should get one or not because i bought 2 12" subs.


An amplifier... well amplifies the wattage from your receivers preout. The reciever alone does not produce enough wattage to really effectively power any type of subwoofer. Thus, an amp is required.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

An amp powers speakers, if you want your speakers to play anything, you need an amp. Your headunit has a built in amp, it has 4 channels (4 individual outputs, front right/left and rear right/left) with very little power (can't get loud before the outputs start distorting). If you replace your speakers with ones that require more power, you should get an external amp which is more powerful than the amp in the headunit so that it can power them adequately. Also, if you have 4 speakers and add some subwoofers you will need an amp, your headunit can only power those 4 speakers, no more, if you want your subs to play anything then you'll need to buy an amp for them.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*Help audio question*



sr20dem0n said:


> An amp powers speakers, if you want your speakers to play anything, you need an amp. Your headunit has a built in amp, it has 4 channels (4 individual outputs, front right/left and rear right/left) with very little power (can't get loud before the outputs start distorting). If you replace your speakers with ones that require more power, you should get an external amp which is more powerful than the amp in the headunit so that it can power them adequately. Also, if you have 4 speakers and add some subwoofers you will need an amp, your headunit can only power those 4 speakers, no more, if you want your subs to play anything then you'll need to buy an amp for them.


Hey anyone help !!!
i have sony eXp's 12' and MTX 6500 thunder sonys is1200 watts each my head unit is bluepunked mp3000 it about 200watts my system for some reason doesn't bump loud and clear.

any suggestion i think my amp is suck.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1st - english is your friend, if you try not to butcher it so badly next time, maybe we'll actually be able to understand you without having to read the damn post 5 times

2nd - make your own thread if you have a question

3rd - your system doesn't "bump" nicely because you have Sony subs and judging by your excellent grammar, you probably have no lowpass filter engaged on the amp and your gain is probably cranked as high as it can possibly go


----------

